# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چطوری دینی رو بتونم 50 بزنم تو مدت باقی مونده

## faezeh21

سلام دوستان من تا حاللا دین وزندگی تقریبا مطالعه نکردم الان تصمیم گرفتم که حد اقل تواین 90 روز سال دوم و سوم رو مطالعه کنم سه درس رو با میکرو گاج خوندم خیلی خوب بود ولی به شدت وقت گیر بود با میکرو پیش برم به مرور نمیرسم خط ویژه هم حس میکنم برای من ناقصه :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 



الان دقیقا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم باتوجه به اینکه دین و زندگی به مرور زیاد نیاز داره به نظرتون از چی استفاده کنم ؟دی وی دی خوب یا کتابا دیگه که خلاصه و کامل باشه اگه میشناسید معرفی کنید

----------


## mahmood21755

دی وی دی یوسفیان پور هم برای درصد شما عالیه 
تو خود دی وی دی هم به اندازه کافی تستای کنکور و میزنه 
یوسفیان پور + کتاب درسی =50 
اینو بهت قول میدم اگه نرسیدی به این درصد اسموو عوض میکنم ..من کنکور 96 دقیقا فقط با یوسفیان پور خوندم تازه کتابم سال سومو نخوندم شد 48 درصد

----------


## faezeh21

> دی وی دی یوسفیان پور هم برای درصد شما عالیه 
> تو خود دی وی دی هم به اندازه کافی تستای کنکور و میزنه 
> یوسفیان پور + کتاب درسی =50 
> اینو بهت قول میدم اگه نرسیدی به این درصد اسموو عوض میکنم ..من کنکور 96 دقیقا فقط با یوسفیان پور خوندم تازه کتابم سال سومو نخوندم شد 48 درصد






پیام ایاتو توضیح میده خودش؟ 

چند ساعته دی وی دیاش؟

ممنون که جواب دادین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mahmood21755

> پیام ایاتو توضیح میده خودش؟ 
> 
> چند ساعته دی وی دیاش؟
> 
> ممنون که جواب دادین




کل ایات و برات رمز گزاری میکنع 
ساعتشو برو تو نت بزن یا برو سایتش نوشته چند ساعته الان یادم نیست 
برای تهییه دی وی دی هم یا از کانالا دانلودش کن و جزوشم که توش تسته حتما دانلود کن پرینت بگیر .

----------


## mahmood21755

البته  اگه حوصله دی وی دی نداری میتونی لقمه  ایات مهرو ماه یا پیام ایات گاج بگیری درکنار متن کتاب درسی به علاوه تستای کنکور 
با این روشم میتونی خوب بزنی

----------


## faezeh21

الان تو سایت حرف اخر دیدم 37 ساعته

قیمتش 500 هزار :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mahmood21755

جدیدی یا  قدیم ؟

----------


## faezeh21

> جدیدی یا  قدیم ؟



قدیم

----------


## faezeh21

> البته  اگه حوصله دی وی دی نداری میتونی لقمه  ایات مهرو ماه یا پیام ایات گاج بگیری درکنار متن کتاب درسی به علاوه تستای کنکور 
> با این روشم میتونی خوب بزنی



نه با دی وی دی راحتترم

----------


## mahmood21755

تلگرام داری برو دانلود کن ...یا انلاینم میتونی ببینی 
خواستی برای اطلاعات بیشتر که چجوری استفاله کنی یا انلاین ببنیی بیا تلگرام بهت یاد بدم

----------


## Alir3zaa

یه خط ویژه دینی بگیر. تعداد درسهای کل دینی رو نمیدونم ولی روزی 2تا درس رو بخونی کمتر از 1 ماه یا 20 روز کلا تموم میشه و یه دور خونده میشه
بعد یک دور خوندن ؛ روزی 3 تا درس رو میخونی تا خود شب کنکور!

من خودم اینکارو کردم دینی رو 82 زدم!

----------


## faezeh21

> یه خط ویژه دینی بگیر. تعداد درسهای کل دینی رو نمیدونم ولی روزی 2تا درس رو بخونی کمتر از 1 ماه یا 20 روز کلا تموم میشه و یه دور خونده میشه
> بعد یک دور خوندن ؛ روزی 3 تا درس رو میخونی تا خود شب کنکور!
> 
> من خودم اینکارو کردم دینی رو 82 زدم!




خط ویژه به نظرت ناقص نیستتت؟؟ 

شما خط ویژه منبع اولتون بود یا برای جمع بندی فقط استفاده کردین؟

----------


## Y.3.R

> سلام دوستان من تا حاللا دین وزندگی تقریبا مطالعه نکردم الان تصمیم گرفتم که حد اقل تواین 90 روز سال دوم و سوم رو مطالعه کنم سه درس رو با میکرو گاج خوندم خیلی خوب بود ولی به شدت وقت گیر بود با میکرو پیش برم به مرور نمیرسم خط ویژه هم حس میکنم برای من ناقصه
> 
> 
> 
> الان دقیقا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم باتوجه به اینکه دین و زندگی به مرور زیاد نیاز داره به نظرتون از چی استفاده کنم ؟دی وی دی خوب یا کتابا دیگه که خلاصه و کامل باشه اگه میشناسید معرفی کنید


فقط دینی دوم یا سوم رو بخون چون نمیرسی هم سوم و هم دوم رو بخونی!میدونم با این حرفم خیلیا مخالفن اما به این حرفایی که زدم خودت 15 روز مونده به کنکور میرسی و به خودت میگی که ای کاش فقط دوم یا سوم رو میخوندم اما کامل میخوندم

----------


## Alir3zaa

> خط ویژه به نظرت ناقص نیستتت؟؟ 
> 
> شما خط ویژه منبع اولتون بود یا برای جمع بندی فقط استفاده کردین؟


من میکروی گاج رو هم کار کردم ولی فقط سراسری هاشو. تالیفیا رو نزدم
به نظرم خط ویژه کافیه (برای فرصت محدود الآن). تازه بعد هم که آزمون های کنکور رو میدین و تستها رو دوباره مرور میکنین

وقتتون رو روی چیزی بذارید که ارزشش بیشتر باشه ، مثلا برای تجربی زیست ، برای رشته ی ریاضی ، ریاضی.

----------


## faezeh21

> من میکروی گاج رو هم کار کردم ولی فقط سراسری هاشو. تالیفیا رو نزدم
> به نظرم خط ویژه کافیه (برای فرصت محدود الآن). تازه بعد هم که آزمون های کنکور رو میدین و تستها رو دوباره مرور میکنین
> 
> وقتتون رو روی چیزی بذارید که ارزشش بیشتر باشه ، مثلا برای تجربی زیست ، برای رشته ی ریاضی ، ریاضی.




منظورم اینه مثلا پیام ایات و متن کتاب رو قبل استفاده از خط ویژه خونده بودین؟

----------


## faezeh21

> فقط دینی دوم یا سوم رو بخون چون نمیرسی هم سوم و هم دوم رو بخونی!میدونم با این حرفم خیلیا مخالفن اما به این حرفایی که زدم خودت 15 روز مونده به کنکور میرسی و به خودت میگی که ای کاش فقط دوم یا سوم رو میخوندم اما کامل میخوندم




 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان من تا حاللا دین وزندگی تقریبا مطالعه نکردم الان تصمیم گرفتم که حد اقل تواین 90 روز سال دوم و سوم رو مطالعه کنم سه درس رو با میکرو گاج خوندم خیلی خوب بود ولی به شدت وقت گیر بود با میکرو پیش برم به مرور نمیرسم خط ویژه هم حس میکنم برای من ناقصه
> 
> 
> 
> الان دقیقا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم باتوجه به اینکه دین و زندگی به مرور زیاد نیاز داره به نظرتون از چی استفاده کنم ؟دی وی دی خوب یا کتابا دیگه که خلاصه و کامل باشه اگه میشناسید معرفی کنید


خط ویژه خوبه 
غیر اون جمع بندی خیلی سبز 
یا دورتند سفیر خرد 
اتو تایم باقی مونده باید کتاب بخونی و حفظ کنی dvd مطالبش مگ چقد میخواد بمونه تو ذهنت

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان من تا حاللا دین وزندگی تقریبا مطالعه نکردم الان تصمیم گرفتم که حد اقل تواین 90 روز سال دوم و سوم رو مطالعه کنم سه درس رو با میکرو گاج خوندم خیلی خوب بود ولی به شدت وقت گیر بود با میکرو پیش برم به مرور نمیرسم خط ویژه هم حس میکنم برای من ناقصه
> 
> 
> 
> الان دقیقا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم باتوجه به اینکه دین و زندگی به مرور زیاد نیاز داره به نظرتون از چی استفاده کنم ؟دی وی دی خوب یا کتابا دیگه که خلاصه و کامل باشه اگه میشناسید معرفی کنید


در ضمن اگ جات بود حتما پیشو میخوندم اگ قرار بود دوتا پایه بخونم چون سوالای پیش خیلی راحتن 
دوم بیشترین ایه رو داره و یکم سخت تره از بفیه پایه هاس
سوم مطالبش زیاده خیلی ولی سوالاش آسونه 
یا پیش و دومو بخون 
یا پیش و سوم 
به نظر من :-)

----------


## faezeh21

> در ضمن اگ جات بود حتما پیشو میخوندم اگ قرار بود دوتا پایه بخونم چون سوالای پیش خیلی راحتن 
> دوم بیشترین ایه رو داره و یکم سخت تره از بفیه پایه هاس
> سوم مطالبش زیاده خیلی ولی سوالاش آسونه 
> یا پیش و دومو بخون 
> یا پیش و سوم 
> به نظر من :-)




مرسی عزیزم از راهنماییت خودم هم حس میکنم پیش اسونه احتمالا به جا دوم پیش جایگزین کنم دوم تا هر جا که تونستمم بخونم

----------


## Barfykhanomm

> سلام دوستان من تا حاللا دین وزندگی تقریبا مطالعه نکردم الان تصمیم گرفتم که حد اقل تواین 90 روز سال دوم و سوم رو مطالعه کنم سه درس رو با میکرو گاج خوندم خیلی خوب بود ولی به شدت وقت گیر بود با میکرو پیش برم به مرور نمیرسم خط ویژه هم حس میکنم برای من ناقصه
> 
> 
> 
> الان دقیقا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم باتوجه به اینکه دین و زندگی به مرور زیاد نیاز داره به نظرتون از چی استفاده کنم ؟دی وی دی خوب یا کتابا دیگه که خلاصه و کامل باشه اگه میشناسید معرفی کنید


پیشنهاد میکنم جمعبندی سیب مهر و ماه رو بخونید از الان شبی یه درس خیلی خیلی عالی هست احتیاجی هم نیست هیچ کتابی رو حذف کنی هر سه پایه رو بخون بهت قول میدم زیر 60نزنی غیر این شد بیا اینجا بعد کنکور بد و بیراه بگو والا دینی اصلا سخت نیست نیا

----------


## Y.3.R

> 


چی شده؟

----------


## Dr.maryamb

90 روز وقت داری 
کلا دینی 42 درسه تو روزی 1 درس بخونی همراه با تست های سراسریش میرسی  تازه وقت برای مرور هم داری 
یک روز درمیان هم تو برنامت داشته باشی هم میرسی کل دینی رو بخونی نگران نباش

من پیشنهاد میکنم هرکتابی که داری بخون (فکر اینی که چی بگیرم و فلان نباش فقط بخون وقت واسه درگیر شدن تو حاشیه نداری)تست های سراسریشم بزن جمع بندی رنجبر آلا هم خوبه نگاه کن هردرسش نهایتا15 دقیقه باشه 
کلا یک ساعت هرروز واسه دینی بخون  خیالت راحت  50 به بالا میزنی
دینی خیلی آسونه کاش همه درسا مثل دینی باشن 
موفق باشی

(این پیشنهاد من واسه نظام قدیمه نظام جدید رو نمیدونم)

موفق باشی

----------


## Y.3.R

> پیشنهاد میکنم جمعبندی سیب مهر و ماه رو بخونید از الان شبی یه درس خیلی خیلی عالی هست احتیاجی هم نیست هیچ کتابی رو حذف کنی هر سه پایه رو بخون بهت قول میدم زیر 60نزنی غیر این شد بیا اینجا بعد کنکور بد و بیراه بگو والا دینی اصلا سخت نیست نیا


گفته های شما 6 ماه پیش قابل اجرا بود اما الان اصلا وقت نیست که بشه رو هر سه پایه مانور داد در ضمن استارتر عزیز میتونن تو کنکور دینی رو 70 به بالا هم بزنن اما الان اصلا صلاح نیست که بیش از حد رو دینی وقت بزارن و بیشتر حواسشون باید رو زیست و شیمی باشه.امیدوارم که استارتر عزیز عاقلانه ترین راه رو انتخاب کنن چون اگه میشد که تو 3 ماه درسی رو 60% زد قطعا همه فقط سه ماه آخر درس میخوندن نه اینکه یکی دو سال درس بخونن!

----------


## Maja7080

هر درسی رو نرسی تو سه ماه بخونی دینی رو قطعا میرسی بخونی. ولی میدونم اگه 42 تا درس رو بذاری جلوت استرس میگیری پس یه پایه رو به اختیار خودت حذف کن .دوپایه دیگه رو خوب خوب بخون

----------


## Y.3.R

> 90 روز وقت داری 
> کلا دینی 42 درسه تو روزی 1 درس بخونی همراه با تست های سراسریش میرسی  تازه وقت برای مرور هم داری 
> یک روز درمیان هم تو برنامت داشته باشی هم میرسی کل دینی رو بخونی نگران نباش
> 
> من پیشنهاد میکنم هرکتابی که داری بخون (فکر اینی که چی بگیرم و فلان نباش فقط بخون وقت واسه درگیر شدن تو حاشیه نداری)تست های سراسریشم بزن جمع بندی رنجبر آلا هم خوبه نگاه کن هردرسش نهایتا15 دقیقه باشه 
> کلا یک ساعت هرروز واسه دینی بخون  خیالت راحت  50 به بالا میزنی
> دینی خیلی آسونه کاش همه درسا مثل دینی باشن 
> موفق باشی
> 
> ...


شما گفتین که هر روزی یه ساعت دینی بخونه تا بتونه دینی رو 50% بزنه،آیا این حرفتون رو با در نظر گرفتن سطح درسی طرف مقابلتون زدین یا سطح درسی خودتون؟منکه فک میکنم با در در نظر گرفتن سطح درستون تو دینی به سوال استارتر جواب دادین اما  دوست عزیز وقتی به سوال کسی جواب میدیم باید سطح درسی طرف مقابلمون رو مدنظر بگیریم نه سطح درسی خودمون رو!من الان حال استارتر رو خوب درک میکنم و میدونم که ایشون برای هر فصل دینی 2 الی 3 ساعت وقت میذارن،خب اگه ایشون بخوان هر روزی 2 الی 3 ساعت فقط دینی بخونن پس بقیه درس هاشون چی میشه؟بذارین یه مثال بزنم تا بهتر مطلب جا بیفته. مثلا من به شخصه  ریاضیم نسبت به بقیه درسام خوبه وتو کنکور هم ریاضیم رو 75% زدم و خودم هر فصل ریاضی رو میتونم تو 1 الی 2 ساعت بخونم اما آیا کسی که ریاضیش ضعیفه آیا میتونه تو 2 ساعت یه فصل از ریاضی رو بخونه؟خب قطعا نمیتونه و این شخص ممکنه برای یه فصل ریاضی شاید 20 ساعت یا بیشتر وقت بذاره! هدفم از گفتن این حرفا به رخ کشیدن ریاضیم نبود(اصلا من کی باشم که بخوام ادعایی داشته باشم) و هدفم فقط این بود ک میخواستم بگم که دید هر کس نسبت به یه درسی متفاوته و باید از دید طرف مقابلت به سوالش جواب بدین

----------


## faezeh21

> 90 روز وقت داری 
> کلا دینی 42 درسه تو روزی 1 درس بخونی همراه با تست های سراسریش میرسی  تازه وقت برای مرور هم داری 
> یک روز درمیان هم تو برنامت داشته باشی هم میرسی کل دینی رو بخونی نگران نباش
> 
> من پیشنهاد میکنم هرکتابی که داری بخون (فکر اینی که چی بگیرم و فلان نباش فقط بخون وقت واسه درگیر شدن تو حاشیه نداری)تست های سراسریشم بزن جمع بندی رنجبر آلا هم خوبه نگاه کن هردرسش نهایتا15 دقیقه باشه 
> کلا یک ساعت هرروز واسه دینی بخون  خیالت راحت  50 به بالا میزنی
> دینی خیلی آسونه کاش همه درسا مثل دینی باشن 
> موفق باشی
> 
> ...




مرسی عزیمم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Y.3.R

> هر درسی رو نرسی تو سه ماه بخونی دینی رو قطعا میرسی بخونی. ولی میدونم اگه 42 تا درس رو بذاری جلوت استرس میگیری پس یه پایه رو به اختیار خودت حذف کن .دوپایه دیگه رو خوب خوب بخون


من میگم هر درسی رو میشه تو سه ماه به طور کامل بست و تمومش کرد اما این تموم کردن ب چه قیمتی؟آیا ارزش داره که دینی رو کامل بخونیم اما به بقیه درس ها کم توجهی کنیم؟

----------


## faezeh21

> شما گفتین که هر روزی یه ساعت دینی بخونه تا بتونه دینی رو 50% بزنه،آیا این حرفتون رو با در نظر گرفتن سطح درسی طرف مقابلتون زدین یا سطح درسی خودتون؟منکه فک میکنم با در در نظر گرفتن سطح درستون تو دینی به سوال استارتر جواب دادین اما  دوست عزیز وقتی به سوال کسی جواب میدیم باید سطح درسی طرف مقابلمون رو مدنظر بگیریم نه سطح درسی خودمون رو!من الان حال استارتر رو خوب درک میکنم و میدونم که ایشون برای هر فصل دینی 2 الی 3 ساعت وقت میذارن،خب اگه ایشون بخوان هر روزی 2 الی 3 ساعت فقط دینی بخونن پس بقیه درس هاشون چی میشه؟بذارین یه مثال بزنم تا بهتر مطلب جا بیفته. مثلا من به شخصه  ریاضیم نسبت به بقیه درسام خوبه وتو کنکور هم ریاضیم رو 75% زدم و خودم هر فصل ریاضی رو میتونم تو 1 الی 2 ساعت بخونم اما آیا کسی که ریاضیش ضعیفه آیا میتونه تو 2 ساعت یه فصل از ریاضی رو بخونه؟خب قطعا نمیتونه و این شخص ممکنه برای یه فصل ریاضی شاید 20 ساعت یا بیشتر وقت بذاره! هدفم از گفتن این حرفا به رخ کشیدن ریاضیم نبود(اصلا من کی باشم که بخوام ادعایی داشته باشم) و هدفم فقط این بود ک میخواستم بگم که دید هر کس نسبت به یه درسی متفاوته و باید از دید طرف مقابلت به سوالش جواب بدین




من خودم خیلی سریع نمیتونم درسای حفظی رو بخونم برا همینم حس میکنم میکرو گاج الان برام مناسب نیست ولی خب خط ویژه حس میکنم حجمش کمه و برای زمان من مناسبه ولی اونم باز حس میکنم ناقصه امشب جلسه اول دینی یوسفیان پور رو دیدم به نظرم اگه اول اونو ببینم سرعتم تو خوندن بیشتر میشه و بعد اگه خط ویژه بخونم احتمالا یادگیریم کاملتر بشه انشالله که تصمیم درستی باشه

----------


## WickedSick

سلام وقتتون بخیر  :Yahoo (1): 
این رو توی برنامم نوشتم. اینجا هم کپی میکنم که داشته باشید. خیلی راحته! اصلا نترسید.




> دینی:
> دینی که اصلاااا ربطی به هم ندارن دروسش 
> پس آزادید هر جور که مایلید تقسیم بندی بکنین.
> ولی اگه میخواید:
> از الان تا پایان بهمن: 4 درس اول سال دو
> 1 اسفند تا 15 اسفند:5-14 سال دو
> 15 اسفند تا آخر:14-16 سال دو + 7 درس اول سال سه
> 1 فروردین تا 15 فروردین: 8-16 سال سه
> 15 فروردین تا آخر: پیش دانشگاهی
> ...

----------


## Ali jk

واسه ٩٧ ديني(بهتره بگم كل عموميام) مونده بود
منم واسه اين ك نخونده نباشم بصورت جمع بندي خوندم
زيپ فائق ك كريمي نوشته واسه ٥٠ خوبه
من خودم باهاش ٥٥ زدم پارسال
روزي يه درس و بخوني زود تموم ميشي
حالا اگه وقت هم داشتي فيلماي رنجبرزاده رو هم از الا ببين(بد نيست)

----------


## Y.3.R

> من خودم خیلی سریع نمیتونم درسای حفظی رو بخونم برا همینم حس میکنم میکرو گاج الان برام مناسب نیست ولی خب خط ویژه حس میکنم حجمش کمه و برای زمان من مناسبه ولی اونم باز حس میکنم ناقصه امشب جلسه اول دینی یوسفیان پور رو دیدم به نظرم اگه اول اونو ببینم سرعتم تو خوندن بیشتر میشه و بعد اگه خط ویژه بخونم احتمالا یادگیریم کاملتر بشه انشالله که تصمیم درستی باشه


قصد من فقط کمک کردن بود نه نامید کردن.این چیزایی هم که گفتم رو از رو تجربه ام میگم.من فقط یه چیزی میخوام بگم که با آب طلا برا خودت بنویس:


هر مطلبی که میخونی،اگه تکنیکی برای دوره کردنش نداشته باشی قطعا باختی!چون خوندن یه مطلب فقط 50% راهه و 50% راه دیگه دوره کردن اون مطلب تو کمترین زمان ممکنه.



عزت زیاد

----------


## Dr.maryamb

تو شروع کن به خوندن باقیش حل میشه

----------


## Dr.maryamb

> شما گفتین که هر روزی یه ساعت دینی بخونه تا بتونه دینی رو 50% بزنه،آیا این حرفتون رو با در نظر گرفتن سطح درسی طرف مقابلتون زدین یا سطح درسی خودتون؟منکه فک میکنم با در در نظر گرفتن سطح درستون تو دینی به سوال استارتر جواب دادین اما  دوست عزیز وقتی به سوال کسی جواب میدیم باید سطح درسی طرف مقابلمون رو مدنظر بگیریم نه سطح درسی خودمون رو!من الان حال استارتر رو خوب درک میکنم و میدونم که ایشون برای هر فصل دینی 2 الی 3 ساعت وقت میذارن،خب اگه ایشون بخوان هر روزی 2 الی 3 ساعت فقط دینی بخونن پس بقیه درس هاشون چی میشه؟بذارین یه مثال بزنم تا بهتر مطلب جا بیفته. مثلا من به شخصه  ریاضیم نسبت به بقیه درسام خوبه وتو کنکور هم ریاضیم رو 75% زدم و خودم هر فصل ریاضی رو میتونم تو 1 الی 2 ساعت بخونم اما آیا کسی که ریاضیش ضعیفه آیا میتونه تو 2 ساعت یه فصل از ریاضی رو بخونه؟خب قطعا نمیتونه و این شخص ممکنه برای یه فصل ریاضی شاید 20 ساعت یا بیشتر وقت بذاره! هدفم از گفتن این حرفا به رخ کشیدن ریاضیم نبود(اصلا من کی باشم که بخوام ادعایی داشته باشم) و هدفم فقط این بود ک میخواستم بگم که دید هر کس نسبت به یه درسی متفاوته و باید از دید طرف مقابلت به سوالش جواب بدین



آفرین که اینقدر ریاضیت خوبه (کم چیزی نیستا)
از کل متن همینو فهمیدم 

از شوخی بگذریم


من مخاطبم رو در نظر گرفتم و یه راهکار کلی دادم واسه اینکه این دوستمون میگه صفره طبیعتا وقتی یه نفر ی کلمه از یه درسیو نخونده میترسه سراغش بره وکلی دودله و هی دنبال بهترین راهه بجای بازکردن کتاب (کلی گفتم) 
من گفتم نگران نباش تو روزی یک ساعتم بخونیی راه میوفتی فقط شروع کن 
هی بزار شروع کنه این درس رو بفهمه چی به چیه باقیشو خودش با در نظر گرفتن راهکارا حل میکنه و خودشو به یه حد نصابی میرسونه 

امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## Maja7080

> من میگم هر درسی رو میشه تو سه ماه به طور کامل بست و تمومش کرد اما این تموم کردن ب چه قیمتی؟آیا ارزش داره که دینی رو کامل بخونیم اما به بقیه درس ها کم توجهی کنیم؟


استارتر نپرسیده دینی و بقیه درسها رو چطور بخونیم. پرسیده دینی رو چطور بخونم؟
منم به ایشون نگفتن کامل بخون گفتم دو پایه رو بخون.ادم با ادم متفاوته.یکی ممکنه حفظیات و قدرت یادگیری دینیش خوب باشه تو این سه ماه 80 بزنه یکی ممکنه یه سال واسه دینی زمان بذاره 40
بزنه.منم اون دو پایه رو که گفتم با توجه به شرایط خودم گفتم

----------


## Y.3.R

> آفرین که اینقدر ریاضیت خوبه (کم چیزی نیستا)
> از کل متن همینو فهمیدم 
> 
> از شوخی بگذریم
> 
> 
> من مخاطبم رو در نظر گرفتم و یه راهکار کلی دادم واسه اینکه این دوستمون میگه صفره طبیعتا وقتی یه نفر ی کلمه از یه درسیو نخونده میترسه سراغش بره وکلی دودله و هی دنبال بهترین راهه بجای بازکردن کتاب (کلی گفتم) 
> من گفتم نگران نباش تو روزی یک ساعتم بخونیی راه میوفتی فقط شروع کن 
> هی بزار شروع کنه این درس رو بفهمه چی به چیه باقیشو خودش با در نظر گرفتن راهکارا حل میکنه و خودشو به یه حد نصابی میرسونه 
> ...


آن کس که بداند و بخواهد که بداند
خود را به بلندای سعادت برساند
آن کس که بداند و نداند که بداند
با کوزه آب است ولی تشنه بماند
آن کس که نداند و بخواهد که بداند
جان و تن خود را ز جهالت برهاند
آن کس که نداند و نخواهد که بداند
حیف است چنین جانوری زنده بماند

----------


## neginshh

فک کنم دینی رو بیشترم میشه زد  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## meysam98

خط ویژه
تامام

----------


## Alir3zaa

> منظورم اینه مثلا پیام ایات و متن کتاب رو قبل استفاده از خط ویژه خونده بودین؟


  آره ولی با توجه به اینکه حدود ۹۰ روز بیشتر وقت نیست شما تمرکز رو بذار روی همون خط ویژه. خط ویژه قسمتهای مهم کتاب رو توی خودش آورده

----------

